# Collars for hairless dogs?



## RachelsaurusRexU

Does anyone have collar recommendations for hairless dogs or dogs with sensitive skin? My little Maggie dog, though she's not a hairless breed, has a very thin coat on her entire underside, including her neck, and I have yet to find a collar that doesn't irritate her. I was thinking about something fleece-lined and I like martingale collars for her. Any ideas?


----------



## wags

Shes got that sweet face on her awww! :wink: Anyway, I was thinking about soft like fur(dont know where you would find that though) or cotten and found this sight.

Cotton dog collars & fleece harnesses


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Thanks, Wags, I'll check that out. And don't let her face fool ya! She's a little troublemaker beast child! 

Ok, so she's a sweetheart, she's just super duper hyperactive!


----------



## werecatrising

Quinn was losing all of his hair where the collar rubbed. O ordered one from this site Soft Martingale Collars and love it! It hasn't caused a bit of irritation.


----------



## Cliffdog

I would suggest picking out whatever collar you want and sewing faux fur to the inside. A little more work, but you get the option of whatever collar you like. Just make sure you buy the collar a little big.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Try etsy.com There are a lot of people who make collars of all sorts on there. You can post what you are looking for and crafters will "bid" to make it for you.


----------



## luvMyBRT

This is where I got Duncan his last martingale collar. I love it. The inside is a very soft satin material. 

The lady that makes these collars is so nice and she special made Duncan's. I am sure you could send her a message telling her what you want and she would be more than happy to help....

Welcome to The Hound Haberdashery by TheHoundHaberdashery on Etsy


----------



## wags

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Thanks, Wags, I'll check that out. And don't let her face fool ya! She's a little troublemaker beast child!
> 
> Ok, so she's a sweetheart, she's just super duper hyperactive!


Ha! Gordon is my wicked one! Hes the bully in school who will instigate~ start something~ and then cower in the corner OR MORE LIKE BY ME haha! Dogs they are so clever so they think heehee!


----------



## harrkim120

My Boston has super thin fur on his neck and underbelly. I've found that a thinner leather collar does the trick. You might try a rolled leather collar too...I think that would do the trick. :biggrin:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Thank you so much for all the suggestions, everyone!


----------



## flippedstars

My mom uses ones like these: Zack & Zoey Tan Fleece Lined Dog Collar 5/8" 11"-14 NEW - eBay (item 180620305062 end time Mar-03-11 17:47:16 PST)

super super soft and easy on the skin, she has a dog with no hair on it's neck, either.


----------



## Celt

I have Italian Greyhounds which have very "delicate" necks. I have ordered from 2 places that make collars. One is K9 closet, Flower Collection on sale today, they have a variety of styles.
The other is more expensive, but the collars are "personalize", and she's willing to "resize" as needed. It's Karen's Kollars, Karen's Kollars.
There was a third, Piluzo, Piluzo - Italian Greyhound Collars I haven't ordered from them as the "store" has been closed since I found the website. Hope this helps.


----------



## Celt

Uumm, I don't know why the K9 Closey page is labeled Flower Collection on sale today, but it takes you to the home page. It doesn't even have pictures of flowers on it


----------



## Khan

Our little Boston Shelby barely has any hair under her chin either. Her collar is made by Earth Dog. It is a flat washable hemp material. It doesn't seem to rub or irritate her hair or skin. I will say, I do not leave their collars on in the house, (that jingle jangle noise of the tags drives me nuts!) so with longer wear maybe it would rub?


----------



## lauren43

k9 closet is my favorite!!!
They make fabric collars with really soft insides (usually satin)
And you get many options like 1", 1.5", 2" martingale, clip, or the combo of both


----------



## lauren43

Here is just some of Avery's collection.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty

Khan said:


> Our little Boston Shelby barely has any hair under her chin either. Her collar is made by Earth Dog. It is a flat washable hemp material. It doesn't seem to rub or irritate her hair or skin. I will say, I do not leave their collars on in the house, (that jingle jangle noise of the tags drives me nuts!) so with longer wear maybe it would rub?


They sell tag silencers at Petco for $1.49 they glow in the dark. My dogs have them because they guy who sits on the other side of the couch says the tags are annoying too. op2:



Pet Food, Supplies & Accessories at PETCO


----------



## harrkim120

Katie Chumlee and Shorty said:


> They sell tag silencers at Petco for $1.49 they glow in the dark. My dogs have them because they guy who sits on the other side of the couch says the tags are annoying too. op2:
> 
> 
> 
> Pet Food, Supplies & Accessories at PETCO


Yup...that's what I use too. Makes a WORLD of difference!!!


----------



## KittyKat

saraj2878 said:


> This is where I got Duncan his last martingale collar. I love it. The inside is a very soft satin material.
> 
> The lady that makes these collars is so nice and she special made Duncan's. I am sure you could send her a message telling her what you want and she would be more than happy to help....
> 
> Welcome to The Hound Haberdashery by TheHoundHaberdashery on Etsy


I love the collars they have... I've already sent her a message looking for a slightly smaller size for my Whippet! Gorgeous!


----------



## Serendipity

Have you tried a rolled leather collar? http://www.flushandpoint.com/products/0000000426_th.jpg


----------



## monkeys23

The suede lined leather collars I have from Ella's Lead - Home are extremely soft. Granted my furball doesn't really need that, but they are very nice!

Shane at Stillwater Kennel Supply -- can customize one of his nylon or seatbelt collars with fleece lining for you if you shoot him an email as well. Very economical prices!


----------



## CorgiPaws

I love the etsy ones that have already been mentioned, and also Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars is a big favorite of mine. 
Annie has a pretty sensitive neck, and with normal collars, it would rub the hair off and irritate it, even though she only wore them when we're out and about (which is often, actually) but she has collars from both these places, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jack Monzon

werecatrising said:


> Quinn was losing all of his hair where the collar rubbed. O ordered one from this site Soft Martingale Collars and love it! It hasn't caused a bit of irritation.


That site is a nightmare! Did you call them, or did you manage to order from all those dropdown menus, etc.?

It's a shame because the collars do look nice.


----------

